# Snapped pipe on capped head, need help!



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

http://imgur.com/hO2Bc


Drove over capped sprinkler piece, broke off pretty close to main pipe.

What steps do I take to fix a snapped off, non-threaded, pipe?

Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is not clear to me what is broken. It doesn't seem to be the main(under constant water pressure). Normally you will need to dig and cut the broken section and glue in a fix portion with two union. (Messy job).


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Buy one of these Riser Extractor tools and use it to remove the broken riser. Then buy a new riser and screw it in. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

Great thanks everyone!


----------

